# Craigslists, pony rescue



## SaddleTrail (Mar 10, 2009)

Mini dwarf and mini mare***

I just saw this on craigslist. Wanted to give a heads up for anyone looking for a mini mare. They are also selling a gelded dwarf.

Am I wrong in this range of thought for a rescue to charge so much?

I do realize they need to make money back, so maybe it is just me.


----------



## SilverDollar (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I read the ad and saw that the 30" has been ridden by a 5 year old little girl and has been bred.




Did I read that correctly?? If she's really only 30" tall, wouldn't a 5 year old be too big? I worry about the little dwarf finding the right home.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, the mare is only 30".

I didn't think rescues charged such high adoption fees? I know CMHR doesn't and they are the best.

I am wondering why they don't use the dwarf as a mascot etc?

Still just bothers me. I would take the dwarf to give him a good safe home but can't afford 700 bucks.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think it's just you, that doesn't appear to be a very legitimate rescue from that ad.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Mar 11, 2009)

The ad is still there. I hope they find a good home.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 12, 2009)

Went to take a look and the ad has been deleted.


----------

